

Show HN: A new photo sharing community in early beta. Looking for feedback - robotmay
http://photographer.io

======
wgx
You should persevere and push this Rob, it's really great and there's a space
in the market. Better single photo view pages for sharing would be high on my
wish list - a la Instagram web preview pages.

